# Hallo zusammen



## heywo (7 März 2008)

Moin,

ich wollte mich nun auch mal vorstellen. Ich bin Anfang 20 und komme aus NRW und bin Student. Ich hoffe auf eine schöne Zeit hier.

Gruß heywo


----------



## Tokko (7 März 2008)

Ein Student aus NRW. Endlich einer aus meiner Gegend....

Sage mal 

 on Board. Deinen Spaß wirst du hier bestimmt haben.

Lieben Gruß
Tokko


----------



## mark lutz (12 März 2008)

herzlich willkommen hier und viel spass


----------



## Katzun (12 März 2008)

herzlich willkommen auch von mir:thumbup:


----------



## Muli (12 März 2008)

Studenten sind immer herzlich willkommen! :thumbup:

viel Spaß an Board und beim Stöbern und schreiben!


Gruß, Muli


----------

